# Kicks High Flyer



## spencer12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Does anyone here have any experience with these chokes? First let me explain what I was thinking about. So I hunt with 2 close friends who don't know to much about duck hunting. This is where my role steps in I mainly call and shoot cripples so that they can get a few birds. I was thinking of getting a kicks hf in extra full to shoot cripples and wounded ducks at a distance. Does anyone have any experience with an extra full choke? Any recommendations? I shoot a 12 ga. Benelli super black eagle 2, and my preferred load is 3" number 4s. Any info would be very helpful.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 14, 2014)

No exp with Xfull, though the law of diminishing returns applies to a point here.  Steel loses energy quickly downrange compared to lead/non-toxic shot.  At a point it will not matter how tight the pattern is.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd go with a full and 3.5in #4s try putting pellets in thier knoggin. I've mostly shot vortex modified for everything but the difference between a full and a extra full I've seen was blown patterns. I've shot all 3 in highflyers though mod, full and Extra Full.

My .02cents


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 14, 2014)

I shoot them through a full and it works for me


----------



## kwillis33 (Jan 14, 2014)

My buddy has a Kicks X-Full - I've seen him fold birds at 60 yards shooting 3" 2's. But I've also seen him tear apart a bird at 20. 

I'm sure full will treat you just fine.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 14, 2014)

X-full with steel? sounds like a good way to blow the end of your barrel off.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 14, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> X-full with steel? sounds like a good way to blow the end of your barrel off.



They are made to shoot steel out of.....


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 14, 2014)

Personally I shoot a Kicks full and love the thing.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 14, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> They are made to shoot steel out of.....


O okay I got ya. Didn't know they made them for steel.


----------



## spencer12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. My main goal with this choke was to reach out and touch them if theyre wounded or crippled and still swimming. I hunt with these guys and a few other friends who dont get to hunt as much as i do. So basically i let them do the shooting up close and Im the clean up man which I dont mind.


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 14, 2014)

You would be better suited to just buy hevi-shot and shoot a modified or full choke with that.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 14, 2014)

BlastinBill said:


> You would be better suited to just buy hevi-shot and shoot a modified or full choke with that.



This right here^^ By shooting a extra full you will most likely be choking the pattern down to tight with steel which will cause a blotchy pattern.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 14, 2014)

I had a kicks x full when I first started hunting in a nova I had and it would not hold a pattern it was so tight it would blow the pattern out. I'd stick with a mod i shot a lot of clays of the summer and I did better at longer ranges with the mod over any just my .02


----------



## triton196 (Jan 14, 2014)

good read


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 14, 2014)

Blindside said:


> This right here^^ By shooting a extra full you will most likely be choking the pattern down to tight with steel which will cause a blotchy pattern.



spot on.......improved/modified with 3.5" black cloud or heavy metal.......now that right there will butter your biscuit.


----------



## wildman0517 (Jan 15, 2014)

I shoot a full kicks on my mossberg and I knock them down at 50 yards no problem


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 15, 2014)

wildman0517 said:


> I shoot a full kicks on my mossberg and I knock them down at 50 yards no problem


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 15, 2014)

I shoot a Kick's HF full out of a Browning A5 with 3" #4s and it works like a charm. I've seen people tearem up with an X-full too though.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jan 15, 2014)

Don't know about the xtra-full, but I have the kicks full on my 870 and it patterns great.  I would recommend finding a friend or two that had different chokes that would fit you gun and try them if at all possible.  Choke shopping can get expensive, because to get it right; your going to have to pattern several different loads out of "your gun" to figure out which is best.  Good luck!


----------



## spencer12 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. Any advice on shot size if I do decide to get it? I usually shoot 3" #4s I've heard if you use big enough shot your pattern gets blown. So any suggestions on that? I don't goose hunt so I very rarely shoot anything bigger than #2. Also I just checked their website and the extra full constriction is .697 for my sbe2 is this close to a standard full lead choke?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2014)

What size birds are you shooting. salt water I shoot 3.5 BBs


----------



## spencer12 (Jan 15, 2014)

killer elite said:


> What size birds are you shooting. salt water I shoot 3.5 BBs



A few big ducks not many though, mostly woodies and teal and the occasional mallard.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2014)

I shoot 2s  for those types


----------



## Mark K (Jan 16, 2014)

Pattern your gun!


----------



## spencer12 (Jan 16, 2014)

Mark K said:


> Pattern your gun!



Thats a little hard to do without having the choke first.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 16, 2014)

spencer12 said:


> Thats a little hard to do without having the choke first.


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 16, 2014)

Like the kicks high flyer modified the best works good short  range and long


----------



## Khewitt (Jan 19, 2014)

I shoot a Kicks X-full in a Stoeger 2000 with 3" #4's and #2's that i load myself. I have no problem killing ducks out to 60yds.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jan 19, 2014)

I shoot kicks xfull out of mossberg and shoot 3.5 inch #3 and love it


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 19, 2014)

spencer12 said:


> Thanks for the replies. My main goal with this choke was to reach out and touch them if theyre wounded or crippled and still swimming. I hunt with these guys and a few other friends who dont get to hunt as much as i do. So basically i let them do the shooting up close and Im the clean up man which I dont mind.




You will get the best result in that situation with smaller shot and a mod. or slightly tighter choke.

The secret to shooting ducks on the water is a head shot, which is facilitated with lots of shot.  Shooting a duck through the back on the water takes some big shot and basically some luck.  Larger shot even from a tight choke will have "head sized" holes in it.

Seems sort of counter intuitive, but "back in the day" we carried some high brass no. 6's just for this purpose.  They worked a lot better than the larger shot we used for shooting ducks.


----------



## spencer12 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well guys I bit the bullet and went with the extra full. I did some patterning out of my sbe2. I shot 3.5 inch #2s, 3 inch #2s, and 3 inch #4s. All 3 were Winchester brands from the $12 a box to the $25 a box. I found the 3 inch #4s patterned the best while the #2s were kind of erratic. (Which is what I thought would happen). I took the choke out this morning for a wood duck hunt. It was just me and one other buddy. As I said before I let him do most of the shooting. I only shot 6 times and connected on 2. I wanted to try the choke up close 25-30 and in and then some longer distances 35 and above. The first 2 ducks that came in my buddy shot twice and hit a drake woodie but not fatally so the main reason for buying this choke was put to the test the birds dipped in and headed for the sky after the first two shots. I singled out the duck he had hit which was now around 40 or maybe a touch more. I pulled the trigger and he folded. So now I'm thinking ok it does what I want awesome, now let me try up close and personal. Two more come in on the same path as the first two about head high, there close 20 yds or so at this point and commited to dropping here when they hit about 6 feet from the water we throw up to shoot and they veer to the right. I shoot at around 25 and folded him. I saw the load hit him square. Overall I'm satisfied with the choke it did what I wanted the first time out. So for those who care that's my review. Thanks for all the replies guys.


----------



## chadf (Jan 20, 2014)

Btw, shoot a little low on a crippled birds and kinda bounce your pattern off the water.

Think skipping rocks..... More pellets on bird, instead of loosing a bunch of pellets over the bird shooting at just the head.
My $.02


----------



## brad2727 (Jan 21, 2014)

Khewitt said:


> I shoot a Kicks X-full in a Stoeger 2000 with 3" #4's and #2's that i load myself. I have no problem killing ducks out to 60yds.



This^


----------

